# Freezing Jalapeno's



## pawoodswalker (Jul 25, 2011)

I make a lot of ABT'S everyone seems to love them, so i decided to plant some Jalapeno's in my garden. I only planted a dozen plants and have more peppers than i know what to do with.Was wondering if anyone has ever froze them,I dont know if they would get soft or not. I am also thinking of making some ABT's up and freezing them. I think I may give it a try and see how it works.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 25, 2011)

A few plants go a long way don't they 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I picked a full 5 gal bucket full on Saturday


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

You can freeze them. They freeze just like any pepper. They don't get soft.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, as others have said, they freeze well.  Here is a great site if you ever need to know how you prepare fruits/vegetables for storage.  It also contains info on picking them.

http://www.pickyourown.org/allaboutcanning.htm#freezing


----------



## eman (Jul 25, 2011)

_  Buy a bushel of japs when i can find them on sale and halve , seed and freeze for pepper jelly. They get a little soft when thawed .but not enough to hurt anything._


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 26, 2011)

I am lucky enough to get them for less than a $ lb regularly so I just buy them fresh but if I had to I would freeze them in a heartbeat


----------



## pawoodswalker (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input. will be freezing a bunch this weekend


----------



## daddydon (Jul 26, 2011)

There selling those puppy's down here for 2.99 a pound.. Killing me!


----------



## alelover (Jul 26, 2011)

2.99 a pound. Yikes. .99 here


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2011)

They are $.83 a pound here.

They are also nice & big, 3 to 4 inches long.


----------



## venture (Jul 27, 2011)

They will soften when frozen as any pepper will in a home freezer.  The flavor will still be fine though.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 27, 2011)

Been freezing all my Red Japs to make a chipotle powder, so far seems fine.


----------

